# Gravel under deck, what edging?



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

So i have a deck thats 6 feet from the ground and under it is a ton of mud. I leveled it with a slope away from the house and am putting landscaping fabric and gravel on top. Now i want to have a border at the edge of my deck and was thinking of the various options. The deck is pretty large, about 750 SQFT and has a large perimeter. I am adding about 3-4 inches of clear stone #1 on top of the soil.

Should i put in 1*4 ground treated or 2*4 ground treated and just put it on the soil. Should i hammer it in by attaching it to wood stakes or should i drill holes in the wood for rebar?

Or should i use the larger timbers and dig them into the soil? I need somewhat of an edge to keep the gravel in.

Or do i use metal/plastic?

Thoughts?


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

No ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Uptain-Matt (Mar 24, 2019)

I have the idea to do the same thing. I planned to use 2x4 and frame in the bottom. May even eventually add vertical lattice to close off the under portion of deck. Just my idea.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

why not use concrete edging instead of wood? Even the ground-contact PT wood has a lifespan, and it'll rot eventually especially in damp conditions like underneath a deck. It ultimately depends on the look you're after, obviously.

EDIT: I should clarify that I'm not referring to poured concrete edging but more of the paver/brick/block material.


----------



## Belgianbillie (Apr 3, 2018)

I considered that but then i thought that with the pavers you had to put them into the ground for stability and it was harder to get everything even. Plus, i kind of want a 3 inch lip to hold in gravel.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Belgianbillie said:


> I considered that but then i thought that with the pavers you had to put them into the ground for stability and it was harder to get everything even. Plus, i kind of want a 3 inch lip to hold in gravel.


You have dig down and level the ground no matter what you use, unless you're using landscape edging. 2x4 boards would require the same leveling, maybe even harder since your grade has to be level over the span of the board length.. but here's what I had in mind, dug down into the ground an inch or so: https://www.homedepot.com/p/Rockwood-Retaining-Walls-Lakeland-I-8-in-L-x-12-in-W-x-4-in-H-Bluestone-Tumbled-Concrete-Garden-Wall-Block-20-Pieces-6-5-sq-ft-pack-3000180/302135472?MERCH=REC-_-pipsem-_-302135473-_-302135476-_-N


----------

